# Westminster California MA Programs



## Theoretical (Jan 2, 2007)

Especially for Dr. Clark, but also for any students at Westminster California, I'd like to know some better clarifications as to the focus of each of the three MA programs (Historical Theology, Biblical Studies, Theological Studies). I guess what are the nuanced distinctives of each program that go beyond the specific descriptions of the web site.

I am strongly interested in entering academia in political science, law, or perhaps history, and I am growing to believe that a lay seminary degree would be most helpful for focusing and greatly reinforcing my Christian worldview as I approach these studies.

At this time, I lack the maturity, discipline, and wisdom to even consider pastoral ministry; however, if that is ultimately my calling, then I'd be better equipped for starting an M.Div for TE/Pastoral ministry or even straight ruling elder ministry should that develop after I have been a good shepherd to my family for awhile.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 3, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

Saw this post and neglected to reply. Sorry about that.

Our primary program is the MDiv. About 70% or more of our students are studying for pastoral ministry. 

We also, however, three quite rigorous MA's with different emphases. 

All the programs are built on the same platform. All of them require Greek and Hebrew, even the MA (HT). They differ in emphasis and, in the case of the HT, in structure.

The Bib Studies MA focuses on the bib studies courses. The Theol Studies MA focuses on ST and the the MA (HT) focuses on historical studies. I teach students in all the programs, but I direct (without pay, I might add) the latter program. It is a little different in that it has a large number of electives and requires an MA Thesis. You can read all about it on the seminary website. There are quite thorough accounts of the programs on the seminary website. There is more info on the HT program here.

What exactly do you want to know that these web pages don't tell you? 

Cheers,

rsc



Theoretical said:


> *bump*


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 3, 2007)

Not a problem. I'd browsed your page on the seminary site several times, but I just missed that bit of information. The Historical Theology program does indeed look intriguing, and I definitely appreciate the strong emphasis on languages present in even the lay programs.

As I get more questions, I'll ask them - but for now, thanks!


----------

